# Where to stay in Vienna city centre



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello people, my wife and I are heading to Vienna for Christmas and we want to stay in the old historic part of the city. Can anyone recommend a nice hotel to stay at near all the places to see? We have never been and would really appreciate some advice. Thx


----------



## CompBio (Sep 28, 2011)

Benee said:


> Hello people, my wife and I are heading to Vienna for Christmas and we want to stay in the old historic part of the city. Can anyone recommend a nice hotel to stay at near all the places to see? We have never been and would really appreciate some advice. Thx


My experience in Vienna is limited, but with that caveat, I liked the Hotel Wandl. It's just a block or so from St. Stephens and right across the street from the little duomo at St. Peters. The bells at St. Peters ring at 7AM each morning -- much more pleasant than an alarm clock. The museum district is only about a 20-minute walk and of course, the Vienna subway will get you just about anywhere you want to go.


----------

